# Is is Cole gardens or Cold Gardens



## Magi (Feb 25, 2009)

I over heard a couple of oldtimers in the coffee shop today talking about if they were going to do a Cole or Cold garden this year. Which is is? I think i know some of the types of veggies grown in the garden some were Rhutabagas and the other i caught was parsnips. Does anyone do this kind a garden?

Thanks


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

It sounds to me like it is "COLD" gardens. It's where you have a special bed or space in the garden set aside for your cold weather veggies. If you use raised beds and cover one with an old glass door or window, you can use it as a "cold frame", and by keeping it clear of snow, you can harvest well into the winter and start cold weather veg very early in the spring.
Many veg will over winter (root veg mostly, but Kale also), it makes sense when you are trying to eat fresh foods from your own garden more.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Chances are they wee talking about a Cole Garden. Cole is German for cabbage. Like Cole slaw which is made from cabbage.
Some Cole vegetables are cabbage all varities, cauliflower, broccoli, kale and some will agrue the point on bussule sprouts but they are a cabbage. Might be some I forgot to mention.
Most Cole gardens are grown in the late summer to early fall but eager Cole gardeners will talk about them starting in the spring. Some can also be grown in the summer too. Don't remeber which ones though. I haven't gardened in several years and didn't do Cole but once about 14 years ago even though I love them. 
Want a quick healthy meal? 
Pick your favorite sausage, fry it, then pull it out of the pan. Fry sliced Cabbage and onons in the pan using the sausage grease. Add cooking oil what ever you normally use if needed. When cabbage and onions are done, add sauasge back in and stir to mix.
Of course this is only good if you like cabbage and onions, but they are health foods.
Only down side is this dish will create some horrendous farts.


----------

